# Goldfish for a small pond - do I need to prep the pond?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

At a vacant house nearby there is a preformed pond that is almost dry, but I noticed some small fish in it. Either Goldfish or Koi. I have a small pond myself, about 50 gallons. I was going to put the fish temporarily in my pond while I find a permanent home for them. But do I need to do something to my pond before putting these fish in it?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Just be sure to give the fish a good looking over to make sure they look healthy (no obvious diseases or parasites). A quick pH check of both waters is a good idea. If they are very different you will need to acclimate a bit (put them in a bucket of their water and add a bit of your water to it over 30 mins). 

-Brian


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Might want to make sure that the water in yours has seasoned enough (about 2 days) so that all the Chlorine is out (and use the aquarium drops when you add if you have "city water") Also add Chlorine remover if you've used a cheap algeacide recently. Another thing that fish are sensitive to is detergent -- DON'T use a bucket that has ever been used for cleaning for fish water. 

I found out the hard way that you generally can't have goldfish and duckweed (and some other plant varieties as well) in the same pond...the fish eat it till it's GONE.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 05/05/2008 9:16 AM
At a vacant house nearby there is a preformed pond that is almost dry, but I noticed some small fish in it. Either Goldfish or Koi. I have a small pond myself, about 50 gallons. I was going to put the fish temporarily in my pond while I find a permanent home for them. But do I need to do something to my pond before putting these fish in it? 





Let's home they're goldfish. I don't know of a preformed pond that's large enough to hold full-grown koi. See if they barbels; if they don't they're probably goldfish. 


Mark


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

What Brian said. Put them in a bucket of your water, and check them over for diseases. I'll bet they're ust goldfish--goldfish are incredibly tough, at least the ordinary mutt variety from the pet store are. I bought six for a quarter each eight years ago and two are still alive, but we have over twenty in their now and they hatch eggs every year. I do pretty much nothing to the pond


----------

